# Kayak for sale, Three Waters Big Fish 120



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Like new kayak, added a rudder with foot control, also added a anchor trolly. Paddle is included. $1000. Newark Ohio


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

This still available?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes it is


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump


----------

